# Muzio Clementi



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Who loves this chap; so overshadowed? I am a pianist and love playing his sonatas/sonatinas. I reckon he is on par with Mozart and Haydn but Beethoven exceeds him even though Ludwig enjoyed his music. His op 40 sonatas G, B minor, D, are quite a robust quirky satisfying set of music that I have nearly mastered.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've been around here a while, I guess, and I've long talked about Clementi on this website. I think his sonatas are fantastic! The op. 40 set is very good. One of my favorites is op. 25 in F sharp minor. I also love this one quirky F minor one, I think its op 14, and Op 7 no. 2 in G minor, as well as op. 37 in G major(incredible melody). In his own right, he has something to match Mozart and Haydn. Mozart is more subtle harmonically and with varying the sequences, Haydn is perhaps even more skilled in the latter category than Mozart and is not afraid to surprise, but Clementi's music has a pianism and kinetic and consistent intensity that the other two lack, as well as some fascinatingly bold harmonies in the minor keys, canon style counterpoint, and likable themes. At his most average, he's pretty good. At his best, he's brilliant. 

I hope that didn't sound too much like art speak, and hope it made sense. I love Clementi. His symphonies are worth checking out as well, very interesting works.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply! I have been discovering and playing a lot of Clementi's sonatas and they are quite something. They have a quirky originality about them and some are quite intense. Take the slow movement of the op 40 G major sonata; there is nothing mechanicus about that! Also the two capriccis E minor, C major are ahead of their time are they contain some beautiful melodies. It is a shame his music isn't more well known as I feel he contributed a great deal to the transition from classical to romantic, well for piano anyway.

Like you, Clavicorder, I have grown to love Clementi.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Love his music. Am collecting the sonatas from Brilliant Classics label played on fortepiano. Recommended recordings.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Those who want a sample of Clementi at his most groundbreakingly advanced, try the Piano Sonata op. 34 no.2. Horowitz liked to play this one; its in G minor.


----------

